# Israeli Beekeepers?



## BuzzinBerries

Hi All,
Don't really know where to post this. I am going to Israel in February for a holy land tour. While there I would like to visit an apiary. I am having no luck finding a beek association on the internet to contact in that country. I will be staying in the Jerusalem area. Also, I will definitely be bringing back some honey. Does anyone have an opinion on which varieties I should try to purchase? Thanks for any help with this unusual request.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber

I saw an article in American Bee Journal a while back about beekeeping in Jordan. There has got to be something going on in Israel. Look in the phone book or ask around when you get there.


----------



## alpha6

This should point you in the right direction. 

Bee Research Labs Around the World 

Israel

1. Prof. G. Bloch, The Hebrew University of Jerusalem
2. Prof. A. Hefez, Tel Aviv University
3. Yaacov Lensky, The Hebrew University of Jerusalem
4. The Triwaks Bee Research Center, The Hebrew University of Jerusalem
5. Prof. Sharoni Shafir, The Hebrew University of Jerusalem 

http://4hbeekeeping.webs.com/beekeepinglinks.htm

Go to the link. And the individuals names are clickable to get their info.


They can hook you up with a beek I am sure.

Israeli beekeeping association page.

http://www.beekeeping.org/countries/israel.htm


----------



## Beekeeper-il

I am now to this forum so I just saw this thread and I believe it is no longer relevant, but in the future if anyone would like any beekeeping related contacts in Israel I will be happy to assist


----------



## DRB

Beekeeper-il said:


> I am now to this forum so I just saw this thread and I believe it is no longer relevant, but in the future if anyone would like any beekeeping related contacts in Israel I will be happy to assist


Hello

I am going to be in Tiberius in April for two nights. Any tips on where I can buy some local honey? Thanks. Dan


----------



## Beekeeper-il

Hi Dan,
Would you believe it, I am 20min from Tiberius and would love to have you visit our visitors center and honey shop. In Shadmot Dvora, the place is called Dvorat Hatavor (www.dvorat-hatavor.co.il). If you need any additional assistance in the Galilee I will be happy to help.
Best regards
Boaz


----------



## DallasSmith

I also would also love to see any beekeepers in Israel. I will be there from Sept. 2 thru Sept. 13. If there is someone near Dan, Golan, Tiberias, Jerusalem 3 days, and even 2 days in Tamar Park, I can give my itinery of when our group will have a free day and maybe take photos of your apiary and share with our beek group (NEOBA) here in Tulsa Oklahoma! If nothing else maybe share e-mail and advice on how we in the USA can fight Varroa and hive beetles!


----------



## DallasSmith

Tiberius is the sister city to Tulsa OK. I may look you up in September 2-13, when I am there and take a few photos. I won't have my suit, but I may be OK!


----------



## Nir

There are lots of beekeepers in Israel - so I am sure we can locate one or more who will be happy to host you; are you looking to meet a conventional bk, or a bio-dynamic one, or perhaps a treatment free bk?

Nir
Sustainable Beekeeping RA
Israel


----------

